
Ask HN: The best books / resources for wanna-be software architects? - lamentus
Hi,
I am a software engineer and I would like to become software architect. I am looking for the best books &#x2F; resources about this topic.
Could you please share your propositions?
If you ever been in a similar situation in the past, please feel free to share your tips, experiences etc.
Thank you!
======
stevenalowe
Domain-driven design Evolutionary architecture Ship it! Everything by Michael
feathers

